# 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=5909" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=5909"></a></div>
<p><strong>Save Money!</strong>

Rebates on the 60D and 7D are coming February 20, 2011 in the United States and run through until March 20, 2011.</p>
<p>60D will get a $100 instant rebate.</p>
<p>7D will get a $200 instant rebate.</p>
<p>Both deals will apply to kits as well. No word on rebates for the rest of the planet.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## c-law (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Do you know if this rebate can be used in conjunction with the $400 mail-in rebate on the Pixma Pro 9000 Mark II?

Chris


----------



## Chas M (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

But first this..... February 19th the price of the 60D will jump $100 and the 7D $200.

If not more.


----------



## Justin (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

There hasn't been a Canon price increase threatened recently has there?



Chas M said:


> But first this..... February 19th the price of the 60D will jump $100 and the 7D $200.
> 
> If not more.


----------



## mwesigwa (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Seems like DigitalRev has the best prices on the 7D...lower than BH and Adorama. Is it possible that this already reflects the rebate? Has anyone had any experience with this company? Are they reputable, or do they engage in the same shenanigans we see out of a lot of the "too-good-to-be-true" price merchants?


----------



## RK (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I would also like to know if these 2/20/11 rebates will be able to be applied in conjunction with the $400 mail-in rebate on the Pixma Pro 9000 Mark II and the $500 rebate on the Pixma Pro9500 Mark II.

Any word?


----------



## penywisexx (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Digitalrev is based out of Hong Kong, there's a good chance you'll have to pay customs taxes when it gets delivered. Also rebates are usually only through authorized US retailers.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



penywisexx said:


> Digitalrev is based out of Hong Kong, there's a good chance you'll have to pay customs taxes when it gets delivered. Also rebates are usually only through authorized US retailers.



You will also end up with a "International warranty" (U.S. excluded). Anything goes wrong within the warranty, Canon U.S.A. will not touch it.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Of course rebates are coming since I bought a 7D last week...


----------



## CameraAddict (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

No worries if you already bought the camera. You likely didn't miss out on a discount. Dealers are notorious about raising prices at rebate time. The claim is that Canon makes them do it.

Prior to the last rebate at Christmastime the 7D body-only was $1499USD. Rebate time jacked the price to $1699 and then the $100 rebate brought the price back down to $1599, a higher price than the pre-rebate one. Once the rebate ended, the price went all the way down to $1469. 

I've found that LENS rebates are actually true rebates....


----------



## Sinsear (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



CameraAddict said:


> No worries if you already bought the camera. You likely didn't miss out on a discount. Dealers are notorious about raising prices at rebate time. The claim is that Canon makes them do it.
> 
> Prior to the last rebate at Christmastime the 7D body-only was $1499USD. Rebate time jacked the price to $1699 and then the $100 rebate brought the price back down to $1599, a higher price than the pre-rebate one. Once the rebate ended, the price went all the way down to $1469.
> 
> I've found that LENS rebates are actually true rebates....


That doesn't make a whole lot of sense. If what you said is true, then that means when Canon does a rebate, less people will buy the camera as the price will be more. Therefore, Canon would anticipate overall less sales with the rebate. So if that was true, then Canon would deter potential sales by releasing the rebate. Why would they want to halt sales?

In the worst case scenario, they (being the retailers) keep the price the same and simply keep the entire rebate for themselves. But it makes no sense whatsoever that they would RAISE the price, because they'll be shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Sinsear said:


> That doesn't make a whole lot of sense. If what you said is true, then that means when Canon does a rebate, less people will buy the camera as the price will be more. Therefore, Canon would anticipate overall less sales with the rebate. So if that was true, then Canon would deter potential sales by releasing the rebate. Why would they want to halt sales?
> 
> In the worst case scenario, they (being the retailers) keep the price the same and simply keep the entire rebate for themselves. But it makes no sense whatsoever that they would RAISE the price, because they'll be shooting themselves in the foot.



since its been happening for a couple of years now, and Canon cameras fly out the door, your assumption of fewer sales isn't valid.

Most cameras are sold at big box stores like best buy, and buyers see rebate and hurry to get one before it ends. Another factor is that the camera retailer must give the rebate at the time of sale, and later file a application for a refund or credit for the money they advanced. They don't like this, and just bumping the price $100 or $200 eliminates the drain on cash flow. 

Last fall, on the day the rebates came out, I checked the web site of a large retailer, and while I was viewing it, the price of the 7D jumped $200.


----------



## Sinsear (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



scalesusa said:


> Sinsear said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't make a whole lot of sense. If what you said is true, then that means when Canon does a rebate, less people will buy the camera as the price will be more. Therefore, Canon would anticipate overall less sales with the rebate. So if that was true, then Canon would deter potential sales by releasing the rebate. Why would they want to halt sales?
> ...


So you're saying that the net price will not change, as B&H will simply raise the price by $200, so the total cost to the consumer is still $1479?


----------



## alwayspushin (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Chas M said:


> But first this..... February 19th the price of the 60D will jump $100 and the 7D $200.
> 
> If not more.



*YOU ARE RIGHT.*

I've been eyeing the Canon 7D literally, everyday since Oct of 2010, on BestBuy.com (saving up money) and I ran into this post. I was so excited to see that I'll be getting the 7D for $1,698 THEN $200 rebate, but I checked BestBuy.com again and the price for the 7D went up to $1,899.

Clever marketing Canon, VERY clever!


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Best Buy has terrible prices, but I love to browse there


----------



## Ingersoll (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Amazon has the 7D kit for $1699, but curiously the 60D is down to $1143. That's more than $50 less than when I picked it up last week!


----------



## tombo (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Just got my 7d in from amazon yesterday. Rebate? Nuts. Still its what I wanted. Waiting for my cf card. Wish it would take sd or cf. Now that would be great. Yeah, yeah, I know cf is supposed to be better. Still, how many of you have used a sd card recently. They're pretty damn good.


----------



## ronderick (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Yeah, I've been using my SD card lately (not that I have a choice - there's two slots but one for SD and one for CF).

I think SD cards have seen significant improvement over the past few years, but unless you're willing to fork out a fortune, I think the affordable ones are still a bit slow at writing compared to the CF cards (again, CF cards usually costs a bit higher than their SD counterparts of the same level).

But again, the slower speed isn't so evident unless you're firing away RAWs at the speed of a machine gun *lol*


----------



## bvukich (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Compact flash is *significantly* faster than SD.

SD class 10 (the fastest you can get) = 10MB/s = CF x66 (probably the slowest you can get)

High end UDMA CF cards these days are up to x675 = 100MB/s. Which is _almost_ fast enough to shoot a 7D continuously at full speed (jpeg) without buffering. If the 7D came with an SD slot, it would be unusable.


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

10mb/s isn't the fastest SD card. I have a 30mb/S SD card.


----------



## bobthebrick (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I also have a (2) 30mb/s SD card. 30mb/s is class 10, 10mb/s would be i think class 4. 30mb/s = about 240x


----------



## ELK (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Sinsear said:


> CameraAddict said:
> 
> 
> > No worries if you already bought the camera. You likely didn't miss out on a discount. Dealers are notorious about raising prices at rebate time. The claim is that Canon makes them do it.
> ...



What CameraAddict says IS TRUE, I monitored the prices too, so that was absolutely the scenario he describes. So a comment like "it doen't make much sense", doesn't make much sense at all!  sorry for pun


----------



## xstrm (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



ELK said:


> Sinsear said:
> 
> 
> > CameraAddict said:
> ...



Funny on Amazon, the $1453 price is sold out and on back order now, and looks like the new pricing for body is $1529. seems to be following the trend of going up. Well we're less than a week away to find out the price minus rebate. should be intersting.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



EYEONE said:


> 10mb/s isn't the fastest SD card. I have a 30mb/S SD card.



Watch your units. 10Mb/s is *not* equal to 10MB/sec.

30mb/s is approximately equal to 3MB/s which is class 3.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital#Speed_Class_Rating


----------



## rnadoc (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I have been following 7D prices as well. Amazon's price has jumped but it is now from another seller. There have been several different sellers from Amazon in the last month and the price has jumped around a bit. Currently sold by Calumet. One of the kits is sold directly by amazon and another is sold by Samy's Camera and doesn't even qualify for Prime. 

BH, however, has maintained the same price $1479. 

We will see what happens as the week goes on.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I meant to post this earlier, but will do so now.

I think one thing to look at is the price on the Canon USA site, which currently lists the 7D at $1,699. To me, that indicates that Adorama and B&H have about $220 (from the current $1,479 that they are selling the 7D at) to play with when rebates get announced. They can raise their prices up to the manufacturers suggested retail price, but they probably won't (maybe can't) raise their prices above what Canon sets as the retail price. 

It's no guarantee that they will raise their prices up to the full MSRP and they may not raise them at all, but if Canon offers a $100 rebate, they can raise the price by $100 and still be more than $100 under the official retail price.

For comparison purposes, both Adorama and B&H are selling the 60D for $888, instead of the $999 Canon sets as the official price. In contrast, both are charging the full retail price for the T3i. ($899 with kit lens).

I'm not going to risk giving anyone bad advice, but just suggest this is something to think about. (Well, I might give potential T3i buyers this advice: I don't think you have much to lose by waiting to see what the rebates are, since I can't imagine Canon is going to raise their own MSRP when the rebates go into effect.)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



bvukich said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > 10mb/s isn't the fastest SD card. I have a 30mb/S SD card.
> ...



The current SanDisk Extreme SDHC cards are rated at 30 MB/s (that's big-B Bytes, not little-b bits!). That's the same as the (discontinued) SanDisk Extreme III CF cards. 

SanDisk has also just launched a new Extreme Pro SDHC card with a rating of 45 MB/s. That's the same rating as the (also discontinued) SanDisk Extreme IV CF cards.

So, while it's true that the fastest SDHC cards don't quite reach 60 MB/s UDMA speeds, they are half as fast the Extreme Pro 90MB/s UDMA6 CF cards. If you really crave speed and storage, consider the new 100 MB/s UDMA7 card from SanDisk...of course, you would spend less on a new 7D...


----------



## niko (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



neuroanatomist said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > EYEONE said:
> ...



Tranfer rates are determined by the weakest component in the path and I do not believe that the camera tech/hardware is able to push data at those rates (yet and probably intentional). This greatly diminshes the memory card rating importance as the specified transfer rated are not (and probably never will be) achieved in actual usage. There is probably not that much difference in use between a mid level and a high level card (say 60 and 100 MB/s)

Also the manufacturers tend to exagurate (a little) and actual vs. theoretical in real world scenarios are (quite) different.


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



niko said:


> Tranfer rates are determined by the weakest component in the path and I do not believe that the camera tech/hardware is able to push data at those rates (yet and probably intentional). This greatly diminshes the memory card rating importance as the specified transfer rated are not (and probably never will be) achieved in actual usage. There is probably not that much difference in use between a mid level and a high level card (say 60 and 100 MB/s)
> 
> Also the manufacturers tend to exagurate (a little) and actual vs. theoretical in real world scenarios are (quite) different.



Some real world testing here. 

The fastest camera / memory combination I saw during a quicl look was the Sony A=900 at 35.5 MB/sec. Thats pretty fast. The Canon 5D MK II manages 32.6 MB/sec. He did not test any cameras with SD memory.

For flash memory, CF card to computer transfers were tested 97.3 MB/sec with the fastest reader and cards.

http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/reader_report_multi_page.asp?cid=6007-9392

SD memory doesn't really come close, with about 25 MB/sec being the fastest card to computer.


----------



## gavinjackson (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Do you think they're doing rebates to clear out the stock because a new camera is on the horizon? Is there a history of rebate timing and new announcements?


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

They were in the fall rebates as well. it probably has more to do with nikon rebates and the need to match them.

The 60d is a new model, and 7D is not that old. They won't be replaced this year.


----------



## Kuscali (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Will these rebates apply to refurbished products as well?


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



scalesusa said:


> They were in the fall rebates as well. it probably has more to do with nikon rebates and the need to match them.
> 
> The 60d is a new model, and 7D is not that old. They won't be replaced this year.



Agreed, the 7D isn't that old. I think it's funny, many posters saying "I don't to get a 7D because its getting dated"


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Macadameane said:


> scalesusa said:
> 
> 
> > They were in the fall rebates as well. it probably has more to do with nikon rebates and the need to match them.
> ...



That is funny. I've seen pros that still use 5D1's as their main body. 
But, not only is the 7D not very old it seems to be aging very well.


----------



## kubelik (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



gavinjackson said:


> Do you think they're doing rebates to clear out the stock because a new camera is on the horizon? Is there a history of rebate timing and new announcements?



there's a history of rebates twice a year, every year. don't jump to conclusions about it


----------



## Admin US West (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Canon has rebates, late spring and late fall. This seems to be one of the short term in-between rebates. Probably to soften the recent increase in lens pricing.


----------



## Tristan944 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Well we should find out tonight at 9pm or 12am PST if the rebate is actually happening and if the dealers are going to keep prices the same or raise them. I sure hope they keep them the same so the $200 7D rebate will actually save $200.


----------



## SRHelicity (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Tristan944 said:


> Well we should find out tonight at 9pm or 12am PST if the rebate is actually happening and if the dealers are going to keep prices the same or raise them. I sure hope they keep them the same so the $200 7D rebate will actually save $200.



A Facebook post from an hour ago by "Action Camera" in California notes: "Canon rebates are on now on the 60D, 7D, and several lenses....come in and check them out!" A Google Shopping search reveals that there are a few ~$845-$860 prices to be had, which seems to be a drop of about $40 from earlier today. I'm not sure if this reflects the "instant rebate", since only mail-in rebates have been in effect when I've bought camera equipment. I suppose we'll know soon now, regardless.


----------



## Tristan944 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Alright brethren heres the proof! Its real!!!

http://www.actioncamera.com/promotions/feb20-mar19.pdf


----------



## SRHelicity (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



 Tristan944 said:


> Alright brethren heres the proof! Its real!!!
> 
> http://www.actioncamera.com/promotions/feb20-mar19.pdf



Hmm. That poster is from Canon, it appears. If so, then it's quoting $999-$100 = $899 for the 60D. However, Amazon has the 60D for ~$888 (I think it just dropped more, actually), and another at least semi-reputable dealer has it for <$850. Will these retailers not pick up the $100 savings since their prices are already well below the sales prices listed on that poster? In other words, are we to think that the Amazon and BH prices already include a $100 "instant rebate"? I was hoping for a $888 (Amazon and BH pricing through the past week) - $100 = $788 price for the 60D...


----------



## Kuscali (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I am ready to buy the 7D if the price indeed drops on BH from $1488.00 to $1288.00 credit card is out and armed.


----------



## Tristan944 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

B&H raised their price on the 7D with the 18-135mm. Was $1720 and now is $2,000. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## SRHelicity (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

As I had feared, it looks like some retailers are moving their "regular" prices up to the listed prices on the Canon poster, then giving the "instant rebate". Unfortunately, as noted above with BH, this "sale" price is actually higher than the pre-sale price. Nice.

I did just check Amazon, and at least the 60D is still listed at the price it has been for the past week or so (~$888). It looks like these rebates only really save anyone money when the retailer is selling the product at the Canon-recommended / MSRP price to begin with. Fortunately, again, at least Amazon hasn't yet raised their prices to match the "before" prices listed on the Canon rebate poster. Ugh.


----------



## mobeter3 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Well, I will give it to Canon and B&H. They sure make it an easy choice not to buy a new body at rebate time.


----------



## WeatherWarriorMedia (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

B&H (and in part Canon) just lost themselves some sales. 

I too was awaiting the discount to kick in. I actually was going to get the 9500 printer too, but all that has changed. I'm going to get a damn good used camera now since I don't feel like giving Canon the new camera purchase. I won't be buying the printer at all...go with a better brand and I'll probably go with third party accessories as much as possible. 

The big loss, I won't pimp their products, probably even talk loudly (I love the power of twitter) about Canon's poor business practices. In fact, I have to double check the law on this too. I know some department stores got fined huge for pulling pretty much the same stunt. But I'm not business law lawyer. Hell, I'm not even a lawyer, but google can't be your friend sometimes.

I will say this: I would NEVER operate my business that way...in fact I can't tell you how many times I've walked out of places that pull the 'bait 'N switch' BS. And they pull this in a bad economy. JEEZ how disgusting.


----------



## salisburyMayo (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I just joined this web forum so I can vent about the absolute stupidity in Canon's distributor / dealer network. 

I'm relatively green to this whole area of things, therefore, I'll comment most directly on B&H Photo and Canon USA.

Here is Fact A: B&H along with other retailers had been openly advertising the 60D body for $88X as of recently. Obviously this wasn't in violation of Canons MAP (minimum advertised price) policy. 

B: The new magic Feb. 20 re-pricing and "instant rebate" gimmick is one of the most unsavory forms of revenue generation for such an established group of retailers and manufacturers. 

As a person looking for entry into the DSLR range and looking very seriously at the 60D, this maneuver has already given me cause to give a second thought to Nikon.

Sincerely, 

A former champion of Canon products


----------



## c-law (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Well, I don't know about you guys but I just picked up a new 7D from Calumet for $1329.

I checked all the links on the Canon Rumours Price Watch page and while many had put their prices up (and Amazon haven't taken notice one way or the other yet), Calumet have honoured the instant rebate and brought it down to a decent price.

I'm looking forward to having a new back-up body and something with a little more reach than my 5DII for my trip to South Africa next month.

Chris


----------



## vftw (Feb 20, 2011)

*do not get it*

this Canon rebate business is confusing. I am looking to move up from my trusty G9 to the world of dslr photo and video, so I have been tracking the 60D on Tigerdirect where the price has been posted as $1099.99. I passed on an eBay auction yesterday for a 60D that went for under $1k with kit lens, hoping to score a $100 rebate on a new one today. Instead Tigerdirect has raised the price to $1199.99. 

This monkey business has sent me scurrying back to picking up a Sony SLT instead with their video autofocus; not sure I like how Canon does things...we'll see...


----------



## canoncrooks (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

BULLCRAP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Canon. You just made me weary for life on your sales techniques. I have waited 2 weeks to research and to see what would the prices be like today. It is ridiculous that online retailers have a price of $888 for the 60D and now the price after rebate is $899. I am this close to getting a Nikon D7000 (since I have no ties to any DSLR gear yet). Nikon has also made their pricing make sense to Canadians. It is the same price for the body in Canada as it is in the USA online retail game. Canon, you seriously hurt my view of your reputation. Either forget the marketing or offer REAL rebates.


----------



## Kuscali (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



c-law said:


> Well, I don't know about you guys but I just picked up a new 7D from Calumet for $1329.
> 
> I checked all the links on the Canon Rumours Price Watch page and while many had put their prices up (and Amazon haven't taken notice one way or the other yet), Calumet have honoured the instant rebate and brought it down to a decent price.
> 
> ...



I do not know what you are talking about but calumet price shows 1329 before you click add to cart, then it shows 1499. I am very pissed off, I was very close to getting a 7D today, maybe I will sell my lenses? D7000 has great picture quality, and it's price is right too.


----------



## cmelbye (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Well I saw this coming a mile away thanks to this page. 

I bought a 7D body only from tigerdirect.com last week Wednesday. At the time it was 1449.99 and the kit with the 18-135 lens was 1899.99. I wondered why the body only was so cheap but I have it in my hands! I also checked out B&H and other sites. As I recall B&H was 1487.00 for the body only.

Lo and behold, today the body only (which one would think would now be 1249.99 is unavailable (with no price posted) and the kit is 1699.99.

I am very happy with the camera but I agree... there is some bait and switch going on with sites lik B&H and others. Good way for them to lose business and reputation. Negative comments go a looooooooooong way.

Good job Canon. I think I will buy Sigma lenses for my new camera now....


----------



## mharvey (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

B&H had the 7D body only at a list price of $1899 this morning, with rebate price was $1699. They have since changed this... new price shows $1699 list minus $200 instant rebate for a cost of $1499


----------



## sbarbian (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I have been waiting to purchase the Canon 7d. I've been watching B & H website for a month or so because I'd really like to upgrade and they seemed to have the best price. Then I thought with the rebate it would be even better. The price before was around $1479.00 - no charges for shipping. As of today, the price went to $1699.00 with the rebate. That's ridiculous to raise the price. Best Buy has the 7d for $1453.99 but it's sold out. They had it in stock last week. I'm going to call this morning. You can get 18 month free financing. Good luck everyone.


----------



## slamers (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I had been watching both Calumet and B&H waiting for this - just like everyone else - and found the same tactics. Prices were raised today only to say there was a rebate. Did they think we were all just not going to notice? What gives....


----------



## CameraAddict (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

To everyone who is mad about the rebate prices, I'm not sure why. They do this every time. They did it this last November/December. I warned people. They just treated me like I was crazy. 

The 3 or 4 big players all know you have very little choice but to buy from one of them, which is why they all have about the same price. Getting mad about it only hurts you.

To those who say, maybe I'll get a D7000, all I can say is good choice. Spec-wise, it's actually a better camera than the 60D. In practical use, it's probably no different, image quality wise.....


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Amazon is still having 7D at $1457 and 60D at $888


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Boo... I just signed up to vent as well. Add another angry kid to the block.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



mharvey said:


> B&H had the 7D body only at a list price of $1899 this morning, with rebate price was $1699. They have since changed this... new price shows $1699 list minus $200 instant rebate for a cost of $1499



Just saw this. Not TOO bad... I just think some here were hoping for a little better.

However, the fact that everyone has dropped their LIST price to $1699 is a good sign for the long term. Once the rebate period ends, the 7D may drop to the 13/12-hundred area (assuming the list price holds). The only thing is, can you hold out that long? 

Considering LIST used to be $1899, I see this as a good sign, as lower prices may be coming in spring. But some might see this as a bad sign, as this might be an indicator of a replacement model on deck for the coming months - which could lower the resale value of the 7D.


----------



## TeamWahoo (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Ok, I get it now...this whole rebate scam was just to get new folks to sign up on Canon Rumors, judging from the number of first poster's ;D (Me included)

Like the rest, I've been glued to B&H, Adorama and a number of other sites, waiting for the announced rebates to kick in. I knew, from other posts, that there was a possibility of a bait and switch but I took a chance and waited. I've had a wish list @ B&H for 2 weeks and was ready to purchase the 7D with 2 lenses/filters/hoods. 

The 7D body price had been $1479 up until yesterday when it went to $1482. I was on the B&H site at midnight and the price was still $1482 with a $200 rebate on the purchase of the EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II lens. At 1:30 the price was the same and I figured that B&H would simply forego the discount, since the price was already $200 under retail. When I got up this morning at 7, I checked the site an saw a $218 INCREASE from just a few hours earlier. I WAS PISSED!

I wanted the camera in time to cover my daughter's swim meet (she swimming to 100 butterfly as I write this), but I figured saving $200 would be worth missing pictures at this meet! Now I'm even more pissed!

I did't know whether lumping B&H and other retailers into this mess was right, thinking that CANON was the culprit by forcing retailers into the bait & switch. I guess some are complicit since I just found the 7D body at 42nd Street Photo for $1430!

Anybody want to offer an opinon on 42nd Street? Reputation, personal dealings etc?

I guess the bottom line is that for me, B&H has put this camera on sale at $18 more than the regular price. Hooray for me. :'(

I say that CANON has disgraced itself and as a result, should consider corporate Seppuku for this offense. 

btw, the Amazon $1457 deal is out of stock as are many others.


----------



## WeatherWarriorMedia (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

B&H did reply to a Tweet this morning saying there was a mistake in their system. I wonder however...if anyone actually bought it with the higher price will be refunded.

I think we need to bombard Canon with complaints via twitter (@canon_camera) and post a comment on their site (http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=contactUsLanding), let them know we are displeased. Don't use bad words, but be stern.


----------



## M.B.Johnson (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Thanks to everyone for posting about the prices going up along with the rebates....bought my 7D and 24-70L on Wed and between the rebates and price increases I ended up at almost a wash on total price but got my stuff several days earlier. Here is how my price broke down:

1479 7D - Now 1699 - 200 rebate = $20 higher
1329 24-70L - Now 1399 - 100 rebate = 1299 = $30 lower

so $10 for ordering when I wanted instead of waiting...I'll take that deal.


----------



## WeatherWarriorMedia (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I will add, that rumors are rumors, but the sick part is the way canon did the business. I would even not have said anything, and just paid the higher price (as we are going to see LOTS of price increases with our economy now), but the idea of offering a 'REBATE' is a complete BS job. I would have been OK with the rebate not being offered at all too.

As I said...put pressure on Canon to FIX this situation, even if through the Loyalty Program.


----------



## TeamWahoo (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

WeatherWarriorMedia,
I did my part. I just gave Canon my thoughts on their tactics (FWIW). I was polite but firm as I let them know of my displeasure with their marketing practices.


----------



## sbarbian (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

So B&H's website is now reflecting the rebate of $200.00 for the 7d. They raised their prices from $1479.00 to $1699.00 and then gave the rebate so it's now $1499.00. Best Buy still has a price of $1453.99 online, but is currently showing sold out.


----------



## foto (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Hey, you got another member!

I have been looking at B&H website. Last week they had th 60D with a 18-135 lens for $1,139.00. Today they want $1399 after rebate $1299. How upsetting :'(

Can anyone tell me where I can find the most reasonable 60D from a trustworthy store?


----------



## FastMan (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I'm disgusted. I just sent letters to B&H and Canon. We all need to do this. They need to hear from their customer base how badly such sleazy business practices are viewed. Here's what I sent to Canon:



> Dear Canon,
> I'm writing to let you know how angry I am at the rebate scam you just launched today on the 7d and 60d cameras. They were suppose to provide a $200 dollar instant rebate, but the bottom line prices after rebate today at the major Internet sales sites are actually higher today than they were before the rebate. This looks very sleazy, I'm very disappointed in Canon. This is not the type of behavior I expect from an honest and reputable company. It's casts doubt on the level of integrity of the entire corporation. I've purchased thousands of dollars of Canon cameras and lenses over the last few years, but I'm now considering liquidating it and going with Nikon. I want to own the equipment of a company I trust, can be proud of, and can recommend to others. I'm currently embarrassed to carry Canon equipment.
> 
> Signed very disappointed,
> XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Tristan944 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

B&H has lowered their raised price to $1800 for the 7D with 18-135mm lens. Here is my chat conversation:


Tristan : Several hours ago the Canon 7D kit with the 18-135mm kit (B&H # CAE7D18135) was $1729. Now atfter a $200 rebate its $1799. Why is it more expensive now?Christina S: Hello Tristan. My name is Christina, and I will be glad to assist you. Please give me a few moments to begin working on your inquiry.

Christina S: We have experienced some errors in pricing, I'm not sure as to what items exactly this refers to. Your best bet if you want to order the 7D today, would be to call our sales department directly. Otherwise by tomorrow any and all errors should be worked out:

Christina S: Sales
800.606.6969 or 212.444.6615

Tristan: I dont have a phone, can you clarify right now for me please?

Christina S: One moment.

Christina S: It looks as though we will match the earlier price, but you would need to send an email to [email protected] for the inquiry/order.

Tristan: Thank you for the offer, and I will send an email if I decide to buy it. Does B&H regularly employ sales tactics such as this, raising the price significantly then offering a quasi-fake $200 rebate?

Christina S: This would not be our policy. If you wish to lodge a complaint you could send an email to [email protected]

Tristan: Okay. Thank you for your time.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



TeamWahoo said:


> btw, the Amazon $1457 deal is out of stock as are many others.



Hey TeamWahoo - I share your anger.

BTW, the 7D has been sold out from Amazon direct for about 12 days now. They've been reselling it through their 3rd party dealers for the last two weeks (Beach Camera, Adorama, etc.). Now it says "only 3 left in stock", and it is shipping from Adorama.

I find it curious that Amazon has yet to restock the 7D Body Only versions at their own warehouses - as they continue to sell it 3rd party.

I find that strange.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



WeatherWarriorMedia said:


> I think we need to bombard Canon with complaints via twitter (@canon_camera) and post a comment on their site (http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=contactUsLanding), let them know we are displeased.



Wait until Tuesday - everyone is gone on President's Day Holiday.


----------



## TeamWahoo (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Tristan,
Thanks for the transcript. I'm on this "like a fat kid on a cupcake" ;D



Tristan944 said:


> Christina S: It looks as though we will match the earlier price, but you would need to send an email to [email protected] for the inquiry/order.
> 
> Tristan: Thank you for the offer, and I will send an email if I decide to buy it. Does B&H regularly employ sales tactics such as this, raising the price significantly then offering a quasi-fake $200 rebate?
> 
> ...


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

My twitter feed... 

http://twitter.com/andrewkow

I'm getting on everyone... I'm pissed off.


----------



## foto (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I spoke to a representative at B&H they say that Canon raised the price and cant do anything about it. B&H has to do what canon tells them to.


----------



## tombo (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Was annoyed to find out that a sale was coming right after my 7d shipped from amazon. Duh. Was fortunate to recieve at the presale price, and have been happily shooting with my 17-55 since. Next year, I hope to do the same thing. Its called marketing, get over it.


----------



## FastMan (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I received a pretty lame email response from B&H




> Hello , my name is Kenneth L:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the E-Mail Sales Department at B&H Photo Video and Pro Audio.
> 
> I do apologize for the inconvenience. There was a pricing error on our website. It has been corrected. We do apologize for the inconvenience.



Nothing has been corrected, it's the same $1699 for the body as it has been all day, $217 more than it was last night. 

I'm way less than impressed by that inaccurate and "blow me off" response. I don't view B&H as highly as I have in the past. If it's Canon forcing them to do this, they need to communicate that clearly, not just blow off loyal customers who take the time to voice concern and disappointment to them, with such curt and inaccurate responses. B&H has thus taken a big step down in my list of companies I respect. 

I've also written to Rockwell, to encourage him to join us in blasting Canon.


----------



## FastMan (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



tombo said:


> Its called marketing, get over it.



Tombo, it's called *deceptive* marketing. If you just roll over and accept it, you're guaranteed to receive more of it. Those who protest can do so by purchasing elsewhere, or contacting the companies to voice their disgust. Those who speak up are actually doing the company a favor, if the company actually has the smarts to use the opportunity given them. I gave B&H that opportunity, and they blew me off, so I'll return the favor in the future. I'll see how Canon responds to me, then decide if I stay with canon. Nikon makes nice equipment too. At least I've given them a chance to wise up.


----------



## gwac (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

New to the forum, so I'll add my opinion FWIW. This so-called "rebate" stinks.

I post on Twitter this morning ... "Extremely disappointed with @bhphotovideo - Waited for $200 rebate on Canon 7D to begin today & overnight they raised price by $400"

Three hours later, @BHphotovideo posts ... "We had an error which was corrected, sorry about that ..."

Then get a reply from Henry Posner @bandhphoto ... "@Bill, your disappointment is unfortunately misplaced as our price changes were dictated by price hikes from Canon USA to retailers"

Whether my disappointment is misplaced is moot. A "rebate" suggests a reduction in price. This is not a way to treat customers.


----------



## sam skipper (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Price: $999.99 $100.00 Instant Savings! 
Offer ends 03/19/2011
You Pay: $899.99 

*better hurry sale ends 3_19_2011*


Sorry - brand new to forum - and my first 2 posts are negative 
--canon made me do it!


----------



## rnadoc (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Let's face it...we're all mad because we thought we could get an awesome camera and/or lens(es) at a discount. Fact is, you have to pay to get this kind of equipment. I agree it's lame to offer a "rebate" then mandate a certain price (per the BH's excuse). Does anyone who has posted to this forum know how the pricing works? I don't pretend to know. There must be some agreement between the vendors and canon that, to honor the rebates, they have to sell at the MSRP. I know from buying things on amazon that the price is often not listed until it's in the cart because amazon is selling at a price that is below MSRP. I don't know the details, but it seems that we've been seeing prices with discounts built in all along. 

I'm going to buy a 7D. I wanted to knock the price down to $1300, but $1499 is still better than $1699 for a top notch camera. The double rebates with the lenses when purchased with 7D will save me some money. 

Canon's website has said $1699 for the 7D at least as long as I have been checking. So, $1499 IS a $200 rebate. 

Regarding best buy. At least where I live, we don't pay taxes on purchases from amazon and BH. Now, wer're supposed to report those purchases and pay taxes on our honor. Recently, the courts struck down the my state's request to get personal information about purchases from amazon. Anyway, WHY pay potentially over $100 in taxes for a camera or lens when you can get it as quickly as overnight from an online retailer? I go to best buy and whip out my amazon app on my iphone and scan in the bar code of the item I'm looking at. I instantly get amazon's price. Sometimes it's the same, but with shipping, best buy never wins. The only reason to buy best buy is the geek squad.


----------



## c-law (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Kuscali said:


> c-law said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I don't know about you guys but I just picked up a new 7D from Calumet for $1329.
> ...



Sad news. I must have been one of the last to slip in under the radar before Calumet did the price hike along with everyone else. I bought it about 3:45am PST so the instant rebate must have been put on first and then the price increased later as opposed to the other retailers which did it the opposite way or at the same time. I must have got in in the narrow window between the two.

I have the original print out of my confirmation page from the website and a confirmation email to prove that I got it at $1329 so I am gonna make sure they stick to it.

Chris


----------



## tami1215 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I have also been following this thread for weeks, hoping that the so-called $200 rebate would show up in Canada as well. Unfortunately not, HOWEVER the regular price for the 7D body is $1599cdn at Henry's. Henry's is having a Family Day weekend sale of 7% off. So, the 7D is currently on sale until tomorrow for $1487.99cdn. Henry's will ship to the USA.

Link: http://www.henrys.ca/53874-CANON-EOS-7D-D-SLR-BODY.aspx


----------



## cmelbye (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



gwac said:


> New to the forum, so I'll add my opinion FWIW. This so-called "rebate" stinks.
> 
> I post on Twitter this morning ... "Extremely disappointed with @bhphotovideo - Waited for $200 rebate on Canon 7D to begin today & overnight they raised price by $400"
> 
> ...



Ummm NO B&H.. the disappointment is NOT misplaced. You as a company are selling Canon equipment. If YOUR customers are PO'ed.... YOU are the one that will lose them.

Boy the bad press B&H, Canon and all the others are gettting is going to be certainly not "misplaced"

Can you say by ebye customers? 

Hello NIKON!!!!!


----------



## tami1215 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

FWIW:

My tweet: @Canon_Camera Advertising a rebate on a camera and then subsequently raising the price by the same amount is insulting.


----------



## tombo (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Lets face it, we all want a 7d or we wouldn't even be posting here. Admittedly $1-200 is still a lot of money, but is taht gonna keep you from getting the camera you want? Did Canon ever say the rebate was on top of sale prices? Doubth it. We all want a really great camera for cheap, we don't always get that batgain. Hell, I kept looking at an ad from 42 street photo for two weeks advertising a 7d for $1359 w/ free shipping. Did I buy? Nope. Instead I ponied up a $100 bucks more to amazon when 42 S. P. ran out. Bottom line, its a great camera, whatever kind of marketing is being done. Are we so jaded, that we believe we can get something for nothing? 30 years ago a Nikon F2 went for much more then the cost of entry today. 

No I am not rich, far from it. but I have been shooting for over 40 years and am now enjoying one of the best cameras developed my man.


----------



## leosfo (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I don't want to be smug, but thanks to the information on retailers raising the prices to cover the rebate, I bought my 7D on 2-19, thanks!


----------



## Chewy734 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



tombo said:


> Lets face it, we all want a 7d or we wouldn't even be posting here. Admittedly $1-200 is still a lot of money, but is taht gonna keep you from getting the camera you want? Did Canon ever say the rebate was on top of sale prices? Doubth it. We all want a really great camera for cheap, we don't always get that batgain. Hell, I kept looking at an ad from 42 street photo for two weeks advertising a 7d for $1359 w/ free shipping. Did I buy? Nope. Instead I ponied up a $100 bucks more to amazon when 42 S. P. ran out. Bottom line, its a great camera, whatever kind of marketing is being done. Are we so jaded, that we believe we can get something for nothing? 30 years ago a Nikon F2 went for much more then the cost of entry today.
> 
> No I am not rich, far from it. but I have been shooting for over 40 years and am now enjoying one of the best cameras developed my man.



I don't think that anyone believes we get something for nothing. But, I expect to save some money with a rebate than pay more than regular (pre-rebate) price. You have to admit, this is shady, whether it's the vendors doing this themselves or if Canon forcing their hands.


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I'm not buying BH's crap. I also called them as soon as they opened this morning to have a "word of prayer" with them and just received the runaround. The simple fact is, if they wanted to discount their cameras AND offer the rebate, they can. Proof: I just bought a 60D for $829.99 which is less than the advertised rebate price of $899 and I bought it from Calumet. The site says $899, but when you add it to your cart, it draws your attention to the "new price" of $829.99. No tax and free shipping makes this a great deal  But, BH doesn't want to do this.

Additionally, BH surely has the option NOT to offer the rebate and simply offer their every day price (of $888 for the 60D - I didn't price watch the 7D because my needs were met with the 60D) if they wanted to. But, they'd rather have the word "rebate" attached to their item because that kind of thing will make people buy.

jb


----------



## distant.star (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Looks like Canon is communicating poorly.

They have raised their prices, as expected. What they are calling "rebates" are really a grace period of a month or so on these price hikes.

I think it could have been communicated better, but fact is, prices are definitely NOT going down! If you're in the market now, best suck it up and take the best deal you can get.

Me, I'm biding my time for a 5DIII. I've already talked with my banker, and he's warned the Federal Reserve, so the financial world will not be overly shocked when so much of my money moves to Canon at that time.


----------



## digitizedchaos (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



justsomedude said:


> My twitter feed...
> 
> http://twitter.com/andrewkow
> 
> I'm getting on everyone... I'm pissed off.



yeah, i retweeted you.. 

FML, i should've seen this thread before and bought the 7d while it was a li'l bit cheaper.. now i'm on the hunt for a better deal..


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

This scam is getting deeper, and more confusing. Amazon is now advertising the 7D (body only) with a list of $1599, a strikethrough the price, and $1499 as the "sale" price with $100 savings! So it appears they are just ignoring the $200 instant rebate if they are using $1599 as a list price...

Price:	$1,599.00
Sale:	$1,499.00
You Save:	$100.00 (6%)

original here > http://amzn.to/fXiIQb 

Or does this just demonstrate that the $200 "instant rebate" has nothing to do with anything, and is just a bullshit marketing ploy by Canon?

WTF?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

(original screen cap here.... note it also says shipped and sold by PC Nation in item description, yet lists Adorama as shipper in top right at cart. whaaa??)


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Amazon just removed the $1599 strikethrough list price... now only showing sale price.


----------



## tekr (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

So I heard the rumors. Was ready to buy a 7D and lens. I see all the big sites jacked prices by over 200 for the 7D. Today it costs more money to by the body WITH a rebate than it did last night. B&H was 1482 for the body now they are $1699.00! I'll be sticking with my 10D after all. Typical greed


----------



## rob40wilson03 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Somehow, I just sneaked one out of amazon (sold directly from amazon) for $1458.... 

i clicked on the 7d, which it then told me was being sold by adorama, but allowed me to choose other selling options. i then chose one directly from amazon, and it charged me $1458 ;D

maybe i just got lucky?


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



rob40wilson03 said:


> maybe i just got lucky?



Nah... not lucky... the $1457 has been Amazon's base price for the last few weeks. I think some people were just hoping to get the extra $200 off THAT price, which we all now know won't ever be happening.

Anyone can still access Amazon's sold out page and lock in that price on backorder...

http://amzn.to/hQXAzO 

Just gotta wait for the units to arrive at Amazon's warehouses - which probably won't be too long.


----------



## Tristan944 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I'm glad I saw this forum so I had the heads up to buy a 7D kit when I saw a really good price. Buydig.com is an authorized dealer and on Feb 19 lowered the cost of the 7D with 18-135mm kit lens down to $1690. When all other sites had gone up to $1800 for this, Buydig had not yet. So I bought it through them, with a free 8gb Kingston CF card and free $30 air shipping, all for $1690. I'm so glad I jumped on it at 12:15am this morning (Feb 20).


----------



## Vaz (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Does anyone know why the double lens rebates are not applying? I'm trying to get a 70-200 2.8 II and pretty much every store will only discount it 200, even though I'm trying to buy it with a 60D body. The pdf that was posted in this thread said double lens rebate if purchased with a body.


----------



## Helen Oster (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

When Canon raises the prices to retailers, rebates are generally offered for the first few months to delay the price-change for customers. We don't raise prices on our existing stock to match the new prices, which often means that customer prices drop initially; however within a week or two, when we've sold out of almost every Canon unit that has a rebate on it, as well as a few that don't - we have to pay the increased prices when we re-stock.

At the same time if Canon decides to enforce their MAP program more aggressively, it leaves us no choice but to offer the renewed inventory at Canon â€œestimated retail pricesâ€. 

Manufacturers usually require retailers to meet MAP restrictions in order to participate in a rebate offer program, and many of Adoramaâ€™s regular list prices are frequently too low to be able to offer the rebates. If we donâ€™t comply, weâ€™ll lose our Authorized Dealership Status

When a manufacturer or US importer changes MAP parameters and enforces them vigorously, retailers are left with no option. Therefore when our inventory is exhausted, prices have to go up to reflect the new MAP. Nevertheless, prices at Adorama will at no time be raised above MSRP.

MAP restrictions mean that when the rebated lenses are marked up to the Canon "estimated price," the cost of the unit with the rebate applied will in some cases either be equal to, or in some case greater than the regular discounted price that we were selling them for before the instant rebate program went into effect!

The reason that you may find units pre-price rise at a smaller or independent retailer while prices at the bigger retailers have already increased, is simply a matter of scale; stores that carry & sell on from a larger inventory, will deplete stocks bought in at the pre-price rise prices far more quickly than smaller stores with a slower turnover.

Also, the price at smaller retailers is rarely as variable as at larger outlets, because they are generally unable to offer the same level of deep discounting due to their smaller purchasing power, so price increases are not as great.


As retailers who care passionately about the products we sell, I can promise you that we don't like it any more than our customers do.

I hope this has helped to clarify how pricing works - but you are most welcome to email me directly if anything isn't clear, or you need additional information.

Helen Oster ☺
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador
[email protected] 

http://twitter.com/HelenOster


----------



## blorky (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

So my read is that if the budget can afford it, and I want a 7d, I should snag it now for the best Sub $500 price I can find, since prices are going up after the rebate period? That right?

Thanks to all on the boards for the worthwhile and educational discussions in this and many other threads.

[edit: *sub $1500*]

DOH!


----------



## bvukich (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



blorky said:


> ... I should snag it now for the best Sub $500 price I can find ...



At that price I'll take three


----------



## M.B.Johnson (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



tekr said:


> So I heard the rumors. Was ready to buy a 7D and lens. I see all the big sites jacked prices by over 200 for the 7D. Today it costs more money to by the body WITH a rebate than it did last night. B&H was 1482 for the body now they are $1699.00! I'll be sticking with my 10D after all. Typical greed



It really is only $17 diff, you still get the instant rebate of $200 making the selling price $1499...I have a hard time thinking that B&H is a greed monger just for $17...probably cost them more than that to reprogram all their prices for the change.


----------



## blorky (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



bvukich said:


> blorky said:
> 
> 
> > ... I should snag it now for the best Sub $500 price I can find ...
> ...



Hrm...at that price, I'd check that it's sold with a sensor.


----------



## Deane (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Here is a email I received this morning from Canon Customer Service !!!! Looks like it is all on B & H and others from what I gather. I could not find any Canon rebates for the 7D on their site..

Thank you for writing to us. We value you as a Canon customer and 
appreciate the opportunity to assist you.

The rebate you are referring to has to be something the dealer is 
offering. Currently, Canon is not offering any type of rebates on the 
Digital SLR cameras, lenses or flashes. 

For current rebates, you can check out the Canon website for updates:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer?pageKeyCode=53

I hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we can
be of any further assistance with your Canon Product.

Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

Liz
Technical Support Representative


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Vaz said:


> Does anyone know why the double lens rebates are not applying? I'm trying to get a 70-200 2.8 II and pretty much every store will only discount it 200, even though I'm trying to buy it with a 60D body. The pdf that was posted in this thread said double lens rebate if purchased with a body.



The double rebate is working at B&H. Click the link for the 70-200mm lens on the 7D product page...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/646908-REG/Canon_3814B004_EOS_7D_SLR_Digital.html

And you will see the $200 instant rebate and the $200 bundled savings.


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

For those of you who are really angry, I would suggest you consider the Canon Loyalty Program. You can take any old broken Canon camera (even a Powershot), and trade it in to Canon for 20% off their factory refurbished bodies. With current pricing, that works out to $1,087 for a refurbished 7D, and $1,599 for a refurbished 5DMKII. Free 2 day shipping. Local taxes apply. 

Discounted prices based on Canon Factory refurb. price list, here: http://shop.usa.canon.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/subCategory_10051_10051_-1_29252

Also comes with 6 month warranty (rumors that this has been reduced to 90-days). As for locating a broken Canon Powershot, you can score one for a couple of dollars on eBay. Just make sure it is 100% BROKEN, with no functions whatsoever (if you are worried, just bang it with a hammer a few times). Then just call up Canon with the broken body in hand (you'll need the serial number), have your credit card ready, and you're good to go. 1-866-443-8002 (option 2).

Just something to consider.


----------



## mharvey (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Deane said:


> Here is a email I received this morning from Canon Customer Service !!!! Looks like it is all on B & H and others from what I gather. I could not find any Canon rebates for the 7D on their site..
> 
> Thank you for writing to us. We value you as a Canon customer and
> appreciate the opportunity to assist you.
> ...



Well Liz is not up to speed on the rebates... I just purchased a 7D for $1499 taking advantage of the $200 instant rebate. Even www.usa.canon.com reflects the rebated price if you add the 7D to your cart... it's not just B&H


----------



## TeamWahoo (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



mharvey said:


> Well Liz is not up to speed on the rebates... I just purchased a 7D for $1499 taking advantage of the $200 instant rebate. Even www.usa.canon.com reflects the rebated price if you add the 7D to your cart... it's not just B&H



Looks like Dave at Canon is "Out of the Loop" as well. 
Here's his response to my complaint:



> Thank you for your inquiry. We value you as a Canon customer and
> appreciate the opportunity to assist you with information on the EOS 7D
> SLR camera.
> 
> ...



I did go to the Canon site, where I added a 7D to a shopping cart. The sale was not listed at the point that I added the camera but when I checked the cart, it showed the "Sale" price of $1499. It even stated Promotional Savings: - $200.00!

Looks like Dave is simply looking on the Canon web site for his info. Canon's people need to get with the program!


----------



## tami1215 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



tami1215 said:


> I have also been following this thread for weeks, hoping that the so-called $200 rebate would show up in Canada as well. Unfortunately not, HOWEVER the regular price for the 7D body is $1599cdn at Henry's. Henry's is having a Family Day weekend sale of 7% off. So, the 7D is currently on sale until tomorrow for $1487.99cdn. Henry's will ship to the USA.
> 
> Link: http://www.henrys.ca/53874-CANON-EOS-7D-D-SLR-BODY.aspx



Huh. So on the 3rd day of a 3 day sale, Henry's raised the price of the Canon 7D to $1699 and then applied a 7% discount. So the sale price, for the last day of the 3 day sale is now $1580.99. I should have picked it up yesterday but now I will not be picking it up at all. It's a principle thing.


----------



## Birder (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

So the million dollar question is will prices be lower after the rebate ends? I saw buydig.com offering the 7D at $1,399 about two weeks ago, but (foolishly) held off thinking that the rebate was coming. Is it better to buy now or wait a month? Will prices likely rise to the recently-revised $1,699 or fall back to pre-"rebate" levels? If anyone has observed trend in past "rebate" cycles I'd definitely appreciate the insights. I'd like to buy it by the beginning of April for an upcoming trip - when would the summer rebate start?


----------



## tami1215 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



Birder said:


> So the million dollar question is will prices be lower after the rebate ends? I saw buydig.com offering the 7D at $1,399 about two weeks ago, but (foolishly) held off thinking that the rebate was coming. Is it better to buy now or wait a month? Will prices likely rise to the recently-revised $1,699 or fall back to pre-"rebate" levels? If anyone has observed trend in past "rebate" cycles I'd definitely appreciate the insights. I'd like to buy it by the beginning of April for an upcoming trip - when would the summer rebate start?



If I remember right, typically rebate season is late spring (May). I think the higher prices are here to stay unfortunately. :'(


----------



## Birder (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



tami1215 said:


> Birder said:
> 
> 
> > So the million dollar question is will prices be lower after the rebate ends? I saw buydig.com offering the 7D at $1,399 about two weeks ago, but (foolishly) held off thinking that the rebate was coming. Is it better to buy now or wait a month? Will prices likely rise to the recently-revised $1,699 or fall back to pre-"rebate" levels? If anyone has observed trend in past "rebate" cycles I'd definitely appreciate the insights. I'd like to buy it by the beginning of April for an upcoming trip - when would the summer rebate start?
> ...



So sounds like your vote is to buy now at $1,499?


----------



## galwithawand (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

seems like prices everywhere have increased. im really upset that i missed out all the low prices. ive wanted to buy from calumetphoto but they just increased the price today.. do you guys know of anywhere i can still get a 60D 18-135 lower than the amazon price?


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



galwithawand said:


> seems like prices everywhere have increased. im really upset that i missed out all the low prices. ive wanted to buy from calumetphoto but they just increased the price today.. do you guys know of anywhere i can still get a 60D 18-135 lower than the amazon price?



It may sound silly, but the consumer's most powerful weapon is their wallet... Want to teach Canon a lesson? Spend your money.


----------



## galwithawand (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

erm.. sorry im a bit lost. but how exactly am i teaching canon a lesson by giving it my moola?


----------



## WeatherWarriorMedia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



galwithawand said:


> erm.. sorry im a bit lost. but how exactly am i teaching canon a lesson by giving it my moola?


Spend it elsewhere is what I think he meant...as those that have threatened to go to Nikon.


----------



## WeatherWarriorMedia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



justsomedude said:


> For those of you who are really angry, I would suggest you consider the Canon Loyalty Program. You can take any old broken Canon camera (even a Powershot), and trade it in to Canon for 20% off their factory refurbished bodies. With current pricing, that works out to $1,087 for a refurbished 7D, and $1,599 for a refurbished 5DMKII. Free 2 day shipping. Local taxes apply.


I don't think they have many if any in the program right now. Some fellow storm chase buddies suggested this as they took advantage, but when I called (both for the 5Dm2 or 7D) they said "those cameras are not in the program any longer". I think the call taker meant 'at this time', but unless you have time and are willing to call everyday to check up on availability, it's gonna be near impossible to take advantage of the Loyalty Program for the HDSLR cameras.


----------



## WeatherWarriorMedia (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

In the end, I decided to buy new, however I went through Best Buy ($1699) since I could pick it up immediately and they price matched the SanDisk 16gb Memory card (from $299 to $125) listed on B&H's website (they wouldn't match the vendor on Amazon selling them at $86). I also "financed" it via BB since they had zero interest for 18 months. Saves more room for lenses, mic, tripods, etc. for my new business.


----------



## galwithawand (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



WeatherWarriorMedia said:


> Spend it elsewhere is what I think he meant...as those that have threatened to go to Nikon.


did those people really move to Nikon? now i dont know whether to bite the bullet and get the 60D at 1139 because im scared when 600D comes out at 1100 the price of 60D might rise even more.. will it?


----------



## SRHelicity (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



WeatherWarriorMedia said:


> I don't think they have many if any in the program right now. Some fellow storm chase buddies suggested this as they took advantage, but when I called (both for the 5Dm2 or 7D) they said "those cameras are not in the program any longer". I think the call taker meant 'at this time', but unless you have time and are willing to call everyday to check up on availability, it's gonna be near impossible to take advantage of the Loyalty Program for the HDSLR cameras.



When did you call? I called late last week (IIRC), and the lady at Canon said the 7D was available for purchase through the loyalty program (for ~$1087 + taxes). You can try calling again to ask. Of course, they may have taken the 7D back out of the program (perhaps such a move is related to the rebates). FWIW, the lady I spoke with (who was very professional and helpful, actually) did confirm that the 5D MKII was not in the program.


----------



## Pixel Adams (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I asked a dealer I like what's up with the apparent price increases that go with "rebates." The answer is that legitimate dealers are complying with Canon policy re advertising. He said he'd be happy to work a deal with me to make the rebate real. Helps to ask!


----------



## galwithawand (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

woot! mind sharing which dealer it is?


----------



## soulcages01 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

yes, please share the info.... including the rep's name & # so I can get hooked up!!

is this a reputable and authorized re-seller?


----------



## justsomedude (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Beach Audio is currently cheapest at $1,461... 

http://www.beachaudio.com/Canon/3814b004-p-343182.html

They appear to be ignoring the Canon list price increase - thank god.


----------



## match14 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

No rebates in the UK, boo


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

For those interested, the Canon Direct Store has refurbished 7D bodies back in stock. They currently have 20 bodies available according to the rep. I spoke with. When I placed my order I got the 20% Loyalty discount by returning an old SD400. $1,087 with free 2-day shipping. My 7D should arrive early next week.

FTW!


----------



## motorhead (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Given that Canon US have announced their 2011 rebate offer, what do people think about the likelyhood of UK rebates this spring?

I am seriously considering buying the EF 70-200 f/2.8 L IS mk2, but I don't want to buy a month before Canon offer a discount. At least one on-line retailer is offering the lens at Â£1499 "until February 28", which suggests that rebates might be just around the corner even if a little delayed.


----------



## galwithawand (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I HATE REBATES
now i just cant wait for rebates to be over so the prices will drop


----------



## stormtroopar (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Is it me or are others seeing the 7d seems to be sold out in most places real fast?

Is it just selling that well? Because of the rebate recently or is it low in stock or what?

What do you guys think? And do you guys really think the price will drop again after the rebate.

I am interested in buying one soon.


----------



## tami1215 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

If you're interested, Henry's has the Canon 7D body only on sale for $1499. Henry's will ship to Canada (free) and the USA ($13).

http://www.henrys.ca/53874-CANON-EOS-7D-D-SLR-BODY.aspx

Mine arrived Friday. SQUEE! ;D


----------



## DavinDaLilAzn (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

I've been following the forum for a while as a guest, but finally decided to post a question.

I've been wanting to buy a Canon 60D Kit for a while and was ready to buy it before the rebate when it was selling for around $1100 on Amazon. It's currently at $1200, which isn't that bad of a difference, but that extra $100 could be used towards a new lens, memory, extra battery, etc... I'm a college student, so that $100 is A LOT actually!

Anyways, here's my question. Should I buy the camera now or wait til March 20 to buy it? I've been following the price trend on CamelCamelCamel and in theory, the price should go down after the rebate, but with the recent events, I don't know how it'll affect supplies and such. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## peteburns (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Could the rebate on 60d and 7d and the "out of stock" on several sites indicate new product will arrive soon?
What do you think?


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



peteburns said:


> Could the rebate on 60d and 7d and the "out of stock" on several sites indicate new product will arrive soon?
> What do you think?



I don't think so... more likely it's an indicator of people getting their tax returns and having money to burn. Since the rebate began, Amazon.com has gone out of stock twice on the 7D while continuing to replenish supply on demand. 

In my opinion, it's simply an indicator of the 7D's popularity that it is selling out so quickly.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

Try adorama or bh photo video... They generally cheaper they dont hike their prices up that much during rebates... plus free shipping 9 out of 10 times... 



DavinDaLilAzn said:


> I've been following the forum for a while as a guest, but finally decided to post a question.
> 
> I've been wanting to buy a Canon 60D Kit for a while and was ready to buy it before the rebate when it was selling for around $1100 on Amazon. It's currently at $1200, which isn't that bad of a difference, but that extra $100 could be used towards a new lens, memory, extra battery, etc... I'm a college student, so that $100 is A LOT actually!
> 
> Anyways, here's my question. Should I buy the camera now or wait til March 20 to buy it? I've been following the price trend on CamelCamelCamel and in theory, the price should go down after the rebate, but with the recent events, I don't know how it'll affect supplies and such. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## c-law (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*

So, I know this is old but I thought I'd update you guys. I ordered the 7D from Calumet about 1.30am PST on the first morning of the Rebates. I managed to get it for $1329. $200 off their list price of $1529 at the time. When I checked back the next morning they had put the price up to $1499 with the rebate and the raised list price. Apparently I must have been one of the few to purchase it in the small lag between the rebate and raise.

OK, so a few weeks pass and there is no 7D. I call them and turns out it is back ordered. Then the earthquake hits Japan and weeks turn into months. I call occasionally and get told they just don't know when my order will come in. I check my account and they haven't even charged me yet. Then about 2 or so weeks ago I check my order and account and it looks like my 7D has been processed and shipped. But how much did they charge me? $1129!!!

Thank you Calumet! Took a few months but that is fine. 

Chris


----------



## ronderick (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: 60D & 7D Rebates coming February 20*



c-law said:


> Then about 2 or so weeks ago I check my order and account and it looks like my 7D has been processed and shipped. But how much did they charge me? $1129!!!



Sounds like a great bargain (especially for the post-tsunami period). I guess the months in waiting were well worth it. Now you can start shooting once you get the camera ;D


----------

